# rooting,flashing rom,twrp ect



## demond55 (Dec 27, 2011)

hay if any of you guys are haveing any trouble with rooting flashing roms twrp stuff like that i found some videos on youtube by nat3mil that helped me with my kindle

hope it helps =)


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

+1

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Also bids by Droidmodderx on YouTube are very helpful as well









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

